# Ben nye banana powder



## denise89 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey, I was wondering if any of you knew if the Ben Nye banana powder is just for darker complexions? Or can it also work for yellow toned light Asian skin? I heard its a good setting powder that lasts but I don't know if it will look good on my skin.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

It's great for anyone with warm undertones. I'm naturally fair, but used this during the summer when I was tanned. I love the luxury powders by Ben Nye. Can't go wrong! I bought the smallest bottle and still have tons left.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2012)

Do you mean this? I was just looking at it at Frends Beauty Supply. How dark is it in person?



​


----------



## denise89 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's great for anyone with warm undertones. I'm naturally fair, but used this during the summer when I was tanned. I love the luxury powders by Ben Nye. Can't go wrong! I bought the smallest bottle and still have tons left.


 Good to know thanks, I heard a lot of good things about it!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mean this? I was just looking at it at Frends Beauty Supply. How dark is it in person?
> 
> ...


 Yes that one, is it just for dark complexions or will it work for fair skin tone with yellow undertones?


----------



## denise89 (Oct 14, 2012)

Would you girls also know a good reliable website to buy this Ben Nye banana setting powder from?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

You could use it Zadi. Not dark at all! Just warms up the skintone. The powder looks like a very light mustard yellow, not bright at all. I bought the 1.5 oz bottle, yep same as pictured and have more than what the photo shows or about the same. I used it consistently throughout the summer months and maybe used a centimeter or two of product? It'll last me forever! I'll probably give it away to a friend after I buy a translucent or pearly pink luxury powder soon.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

I bought mine from Camera Ready Cosmetics through an online order. I think they're based out of California and the bottle was $8 or so? I had a coupon code for IMATS going on that weekend in LA and saved a small percent. If you have a theatre makeup shop nearby, try there. Or just Google, which is what I did lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you girls also know a good reliable website to buy this Ben Nye banana setting powder from?


 I saw it on Frends Beauty Supply which is a reputable company.

http://frendsbeautysupplyonline.com/


----------



## denise89 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw it on Frends Beauty Supply which is a reputable company.
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought mine from Camera Ready Cosmetics through an online order. I think they're based out of California and the bottle was $8 or so? I had a coupon code for IMATS going on that weekend in LA and saved a small percent. If you have a theatre makeup shop nearby, try there. Or just Google, which is what I did lol.


 Much thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrendsBeauty (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone! This product is so unbelievably popular here it's amazing. We're sure you'll love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## denise89 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FrendsBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! This product is so unbelievably popular here it's amazing. We're sure you'll love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great! Can't wait to try it, ordering it soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Melissa1984 (Oct 28, 2012)

So what is it for exactly? I love makeu but why go buy everything that you see on YouTube?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2012)

Some drag queens use banana powder for highlighting. I believe Latrice Royale is among those who do. You can use it for a variety of things really.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melissa1984* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So what is it for exactly? I love makeu but why go buy everything that you see on YouTube?


 http://therefinedbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/05/ben-nye-banana-powder.html explains its usefulness. For darker complexions, it can be a wonderful highlighter, for certain skin tones, it can be a good setting powder, and some people do like a yellow powder for color correction purposes.


----------



## mrzterrell (Oct 31, 2012)

works for all complexions..they come in buff, banana, cameo (white great for fair skin), topaz, biege suede. try the cameo for ur complexion. hope that helps


----------



## hvnlyflwr (Dec 1, 2012)

The product is good I have the Mojave luxory powder in camel also 8oz banana powder and a 1.5oz, I heard paraben is bad....


----------



## vinga (Dec 9, 2012)

I have red undertones that I can't stand. I'm always looking for something with a yellow base to even it out but haven't found anything that works. Do you think this banana powder will work for me with red undertones? I've heard great reviews about it!


----------



## Mss T (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vinga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have red undertones that I can't stand. I'm always looking for something with a yellow base to even it out but haven't found anything that works. Do you think this banana powder will work for me with red undertones? I've heard great reviews about it!


 I have used Banana powder when the foundation is too red. My skin has yellow/ golden tones and it works fine. A little goes a long way. I've never tried the Ben Nye banana powder but the Ruby Kisses version. I couldn't afford Ben Nye and the Ruby Kisses only cost $4.


----------



## hvnlyflwr (Dec 13, 2012)

i have the ben nye banana powder, but it dont say visage poudre, just banana luxory powder, am i still getting the same brand??? im just being sure im not getting a dupe of the product


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

It's possible there was a packaging change at one point or another.


----------



## hvnlyflwr (Dec 13, 2012)

so is it the real one?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

The picture I posted came from Frends Beauty Supply which is a legitimate distributor of Ben Nye.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hvnlyflwr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> so is it the real one?


I was just researching and apparently they changed the name so you should have the right product. Both will be floating around out there until they all sell out. I think the one you have is the new name changed from visage poudre to luxury powder.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just ordered the cameo version. I hope it works! It's cheap enough that I wouldn't feel bad if it didn't.


----------



## Sheanie (Jan 4, 2013)

But in conclusion, which one would work best for asians?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 5, 2013)

> But in conclusion, which one would work best for asians?


 It depends on your skin tones. If you have porcelain skin, not the banana powder. It's better for tan or olive skin tones, but Ben Nye offers other shades.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm fairly pale, not as pale as my profile pic because that's in horrible lighting, and I use Ben Nye Cameo. It's a lot less yellow than banana powder and works perfectly for my skin. It's my new go-to powder. Love it!


----------



## CandyLipstick (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm really pale but I have major dark circles under my eyes. I use this stuff to set my cream concealer and it cancels-out the purple and blue of my dark circles. I bought mine online, but that was a mistake. I found it at my local costume shop for $12.00 for the biggest amount available! I was so made I paid shipping...


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got this in the mail today. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## dazzler (Apr 15, 2013)

I have been undecided whether to order the Ben Nye Powder or RCMA. I heard the RCMA is really good because it doesn't contain any pigment so it's a great setting powder and controls oil very well. I also read that it's perfect to set cream eyeshadow! I'm Asian, generally have yellow undertone but my face has neutral undertone, and an NC25. I look a bit lighter in person than on my profile picture. Do you think Cameo will work for me? I really want the Banana Powder, but it's currently out of stock where I am, so I'm considering the RCMA or Cameo. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## KT smiles (Apr 7, 2014)

I have totally fallen in love with this product. I use it everyday to cover the lovely dark circles under my eyes. My other problem is I have oily skin and started using the beige suede as my powder, no more oiliness. The powders are really soft, and I can't believe how long the powder lasts. I have had the two bottles for a couple of months and it seems like I've hardly used any. The price is really reasonable for how long it lasts. I have had good luck ordering with lifeofthepartyworldwide.com They have a lot of the different color powders available. The cost of shipping was low and I got it in a few days.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 7, 2014)

I got the banana powder and am starting to think it's too yellow...? I think it matches my neck, but on my face (esp, under my eyes, which is what i got it for), it's just too yellow. I might get the neutral set and try that...


----------

